# How to practice for performing live/headbanging



## Philippe (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to see how you go about practicing for shows and any tricks or practice routines you use. Also, I was wondering how to avoid neck pain since after playing a show I always find that my neck is sore for a couple of days after.

Thanks and take care


----------



## rug (Oct 29, 2011)

Well...the short answer is that you just go out and do it. However...

It takes a certain amount of inhibition. For me, I find that 3-4 drinks with the rest of my band beforehand gets us all in a good mood. You've just got to feel it. Once everyone in the band has learned the songs, you should be practicing how you plan to play live. So if you plan on going apeshit live, you'd better be doing that in practice.

If that doesn't make sense, watch some DEP videos, that should do the trick. 

How to avoid neck pain? I dunno man...that's just part of the deal, IMO. You're basically giving yourself whiplash, but it also gives you a good excuse to have your wife or girlfriend give you a few neck massages.


----------



## KingAenarion (Oct 29, 2011)

Know the music you're playing really well...

Know which riffs you can play and headbang at the same time (usually not a good idea to try and play extremely tricky riffs and headbang at the same time)


----------



## Thep (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 29, 2011)

I know some do headbanging by leaning their body forward, rather than the good ol' actual moving your head forward. By using your body, there is no tension on the neck like when your moving your head forward. I could have used better terms, but I think I got the point across. Hope that doesn't sound retarded 

As for headbanging while playing complex stuff, it's just a matter of being able to play a song with little difficulty and a good memorization for transitions. Practicing a song till you feel really confident will make things a lot easier.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 29, 2011)

I got fed up with neck pain and started headbanging kind of side to side in a pendulum motion rather than up and down - completely solved it for me.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Oct 29, 2011)

Do the Tosin neck twitch!


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 29, 2011)

USE YOUR KNEES!!!!


----------



## Lankles (Oct 30, 2011)

Philippe said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to see how you go about practicing for shows and any tricks or practice routines you use. Also, I was wondering how to avoid neck pain since after playing a show I always find that my neck is sore for a couple of days after.
> 
> Thanks and take care



At rehearsal, don't stop between songs. You are rehearsing to play a set, so start with your opener and don't do anything you wouldn't do on stage until you've played your last song. Get your vocalist to talk to the imaginary crowd as necessary and give him feedback afterwards. 

Mix up your headbanging so you go from knees, hips, back, and neck. Windmill if you've got enough hair. If you're playing something complicated try and find a comfortable yet *metalasfuck* posture until it's done. 

You should not be in any more pain after a set than after a moderate workout. Never, ever aggravate anything that might turn out to be an injury. Find an alternative, move around on stage, pull faces, whatever. If your neck hurts for days after a show you need to find a different way to headbang.


----------



## eventhetrees (Oct 30, 2011)

Ninetyfour said:


> Do the Tosin neck twitch!



lol yes!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Oct 31, 2011)

The guys in Amon Amarth pretty much headbang all set lol. Notice how they tend to move their bodies rather than their heads.

From about 2:30.


----------



## myampslouder (Oct 31, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> I got fed up with neck pain and started headbanging kind of side to side in a pendulum motion rather than up and down - completely solved it for me.


 
First thing that came to mind


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 31, 2011)

i go ape shit at practice.


----------



## samincolour (Nov 9, 2011)

We do the whole Dillinger thing at shows. We don't practice doing it, we like to keep that sense of unpredictability, but when we used to do it in the practice room we'd do our set over and over again and record it to see where we'd go wrong and work on the mistakes.

Best thing to do before shows is STRETCH OUT, do warm ups! Specially your neck! If you have a girlfriend ask her to give you a massage afterwards too. Mine does


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Nov 12, 2011)

What I tend to do for practicing is going completely ape shit not only at practice, but also when just jamming alone at home. After a while youll get used to knowing exactly where your hands are on the neck no matter what position your in so you dont have to really worry about getting lost when headbanging or windmilling.

And for the neck pain, theres certain neck stretches you can do before each show (like I do) just to keep yourself moveable. Also, learn the proper way to headbang, just because its called headbanging doesnt mean that should be the ONLY part of you moving, my back tends to move a bit too. But for my "day after the show" feeling, I just have my girlfriend's mom (ex physicial therapist) work on me. Great thing to have if you headbang like a motherfucker


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 12, 2011)

incinerated_guitar said:


> I just have my girlfriend's mom (ex physicial therapist) work on me. Great thing to have if you headbang like a motherfucker



Physical therapist, is that what they call it now a days 

When I was in my last set of bands, I just went batshit mental, and ignored the pain, if my neck was hurting I had to get on with it.
In practise I realised calm it a lil as it wasn't really making anything special. But live we always looked the part, and we were always told how good a show we put on because of the presence and set we played. So, drink beer, play show, go wild. Fuck the pain.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Nov 13, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> Physical therapist, is that what they call it now a days
> 
> When I was in my last set of bands, I just went batshit mental, and ignored the pain, if my neck was hurting I had to get on with it.
> In practise I realised calm it a lil as it wasn't really making anything special. But live we always looked the part, and we were always told how good a show we put on because of the presence and set we played. So, drink beer, play show, go wild. Fuck the pain.


 
Yea I dont really care how bad it hurts on stage, or how bad im gonna fuck myself up, I just play through it haha. But its always nice to get a massage after a show


----------



## jordanky (Nov 19, 2011)

I need to get back in shape. Played my first show in forever last night and I feel like someone ran over me with an army tank. Lots of good info in this thread so far.


----------



## Evil7 (Nov 19, 2011)

Stage presence 

Make Sure to not stand in one spot staring at your instrument. Interact with the crowd in the front / move around. If your music makes you feel like headbanging do it in a manner that is not super extreme, you have to keep your place playing. Getting too crazy with it can cause injuries and a lot of pain. 

Practice getting into the music at practice - pretending you are on stage. I do this often. 

It becomes second nature to put on a show while enjoying what you are doing. 

Headbanging is not the only cool thing you can do while playing. Movement in general is good... It lets different people at different points of the crowd see what you are doing... I like to walk to the opposite side of the stage and perform for the crowd there as well.. 

Main point..... If it looks like you are into your music, there is a better chance other people will be as well. If you are hurting yourself headbanging ... Lighten up a bit / don't be so extreme with it.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Nov 20, 2011)

Step 1: learn the song super well.

Step 2: drink some beer.

Step 3: bend your knees.

Step 4: begin playing

Step 5: GO FUCKING CRAZY!


----------



## Lon (Nov 21, 2011)

Skip the beer, you need to be able to do this sober... especially if you got some really hard solos in the set you and your body will thank you for the avoidance of unecessary poisoning.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 21, 2011)

If you are going to headbang, warm up your neck, back and legs before you play, a good 15-30 min stretching session and a banana help 

I headbanged the whole time I saw Dimmu Borgir play in 07 (even the slow parts, but slowly) I had a sore neck for about 3-4 days, after that, I started playing live and doing shows regularly, and that "after show neck pain" became less and less to the point where I can headbang at a show and be fine the next day.


----------



## Immortal_8 (Nov 21, 2011)

Philippe said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to see how you go about practicing for shows and any tricks or practice routines you use. Also, I was wondering how to avoid neck pain since after playing a show I always find that my neck is sore for a couple of days after.
> 
> Thanks and take care



Just go up there and give it your all. Do some stretches before you start the set and you should be better the next day.


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 21, 2011)

i do it the same way i practice guitar

to a metronome lol


just kidding, i just do it i guess?


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 28, 2011)

Practice naked in front of a mirror. I don't know how it works, but it helps.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 7, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> If you are going to headbang, warm up your neck, back and legs before you play, a good 15-30 min stretching session and a banana help
> 
> I headbanged the whole time I saw Dimmu Borgir play in 07 (even the slow parts, but slowly) I had a sore neck for about 3-4 days, after that, I started playing live and doing shows regularly, and that "after show neck pain" became less and less to the point where I can headbang at a show and be fine the next day.


 
I too saw Dimmu in 2007. Right when they released In Sorte... fuck man one of the most epic concerts of my life for sure; was headbanging the whole time because i was in the balcony too 

Even got to meet them at the meet and greet at Hot Topic  felt like meeting Dethklok lol


----------



## luca9583 (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol!!!

At the end of the day, all these metal bands are actually highly choreographed with their synchronized head banging etc..which is probably not deliberate, but an unspoken thing that seems to happen

In earlier line-ups of the DEP, you'd be forgiven for thinking that the body swings and general moves from the guitar players in 43% Burnt, amongst other tunes, were definitely prepared and choreographed to look right


----------



## tonechasers (Dec 7, 2011)

practice alot really quiet than when you turn it up you'll shit your pants and handbang ur ass off


----------

